# Corny movie lines



## jackokent

Someone recently gave me a book containing the silliest movies lines and it was hilarious.

Ranging from the patriotic "You can't mesmerise me, I'm British" 

to the instructive "His cells are growing at an accelerated.... or speeded up.... rate"

To the biblical "Abjure this woman and her idolatories. Tear down the obscene abomination she has erected" _Soloman and Sheba._

To the disenchanted "I never thought it woud turn out to be the bees. They've always been our friends" _The swarm_

"To the romantic "When I'm sitting here with you I don't think about slime people" _The slime people_

To the simply great "Once they were men. Now they are land crabs!" 

Has anyone else got any good ones?


----------



## Culhwch

Well, I don't have the room here, but how about every line of dialogue from Eps I-III? 

I remember seeing Matrix: Reloaded and cringing when Neo said something along the lines of: 'You can't die! I love you too damn much!' to Trinity. Just pure class....


----------



## Silent Speaker

> Well, I don't have the room here, but how about every line of dialogue from Eps I-III?


 
Too true (unfortunately)


"[_crying_] Anakin... You're breaking my heart!  "

Damn. Did anybody else just cringe in revulsion when they heard that in the cinema? 

Now, I remember watching "Conan: The Destroyer" (bam bam baaam!) when it was on television one night, and there was this line that ahnuld says that made me and my friends crack up laughing, it just sounded so stupid:

Upon asked by some girl if anything hurts him, "Conan" replies "Tha only thing which hurts me, is _pain_."


----------



## Adasunshine

You only have to watch Grease and you'll come across many a cringeworthy line!!!

xx


----------



## weaveworld

*It would have to be from Jerry Maguire - I found this really corny, but here it is..

I love you. You... complete me.  
Shut up. Just shut up. You had me at "hello." *


----------



## hermi-nomi

Umm...this isn't a movie line ~ but has everyone seen the last episode of the Eccleston Doctor Who yet? If you have, you surely _know_ the line I'm thinking of ~the Doctor says to Rose ...'I think you...'

That is the corniest thing I can think of


----------



## Marky Lazer

"I'm the king of the world!"


----------



## hermi-nomi

> "I'm the king of the world!"


I don't know why, but that reminded me of Titantic. Is that the film the quote is from? The film is defiently corny ~ the bridge (?) of the boat bit, and the end when they are drifting on wood in the sea ...


----------



## Marky Lazer

It it is from Titanic. If I remember correct it was voted as the most cliche quote in the history of film or something.


----------



## hermi-nomi

Lol


----------



## direghost

I like the scene in Near Dark, when Tim Thomerson's character says (after unsuccesfully trying to shoot some vampires) "Those weren't normal people.  Normal people don't spit out bullets after you shoot them"


----------



## weaveworld

direghost said:
			
		

> I like the scene in Near Dark, when Tim Thomerson's character says (after unsuccesfully trying to shoot some vampires) "Those weren't normal people.  Normal people don't spit out bullets after you shoot them"



*I remember that - great line*


----------



## weaveworld

hermi-nomi said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but that reminded me of Titantic. Is that the film the quote is from? The film is defiently corny ~ the bridge (?) of the boat bit, and the end when they are drifting on wood in the sea ...



*Is it odd that I haven't seen Titanic?*


----------



## MilesVorkosigan

*GONE in Sixty Seconds*

Nicohlas Cage buying Car:

Car salesman: Hi my name is Roger, can I help you Sir ?
Cage : Thats funny my names Roger .... Two Rogers don't make a Right !
Car Salesman & Cage: *laughter*

That made me go ...


*Face/off*

John Travolta playing Nicohlas Cage played by John Travolta .... 

John Travolta: I'm in Surburbia ! I may never get a hard-on again

same movie

John Travolta: I hate to see you go Eve, but I love to see you leave.

WHO THINKS UP THESE LINES !


P.s. Yes !  just recently went thru a Cage Movie Festival !


----------



## weaveworld

MilesVorkosigan said:
			
		

> *GONE in Sixty Seconds*
> 
> Nicohlas Cage buying Car:
> 
> Car salesman: Hi my name is Roger, can I help you Sir ?
> Cage : Thats funny my names Roger .... Two Rogers don't make a Right !
> Car Salesman & Cage: *laughter*
> 
> That made me go ...
> 
> 
> *Face/off*
> 
> John Travolta playing Nicohlas Cage played by John Travolta ....
> 
> John Travolta: I'm in Surburbia ! I may never get a hard-on again
> 
> same movie
> 
> John Travolta: I hate to see you go Eve, but I love to see you leave.
> 
> WHO THINKS UP THESE LINES !
> 
> 
> P.s. Yes !  just recently went thru a Cage Movie Festival !



*Face off- full of corny lines - but that was one of the worst. My personal favourite was 'If you dress like Halloween, ghouls will try to get in your pants', my goodness!*


----------



## Paige Turner

Okay. Okay. Guess which movie this line is from:

"Let's get out of here!"

Okay, I'll give you a hint. It's every movie made in Hollywood since 1960. I guess it just reflects the inferior quality of my own life, but sometimes I go weeks without saying, "Let's get out of here."

For sheer excruciating dialogue, try Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry (1974 car chase movie with Peter Fonda and Susan George.) There are about fifty monumentally bad lines, but I'll pick one for you.

Mary (trying to make Larry jealous): I went out with the lead singer for the rock group Scorpion.
Larry: I don't care if it was the rock group Scrap Iron!

Ooh! Ouch! Easy there, Pete. That's some biting repartée. And can you believe it? The movie got NO Oscar nominations.


----------



## Foxbat

I'd like to nominate all of Ed Wood's movies (they are full to the brim with cringeworthy dialogue). Still, despite that, I love every one of them


----------



## Paige Turner

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I'd like to nominate all of Ed Wood's movies (they are full to the brim with cringeworthy dialogue). Still, despite that, I love every one of them



"You're all stupid! Stupid! STUPID!
"I've had enough out of you!" (smack)


----------



## littlemissattitude

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> For sheer excruciating dialogue, try Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry (1974 car chase movie with Peter Fonda and Susan George.)


  I remember that movie, Paige.  It was pretty bad, wasn't it?

As much as I love the _Star Wars_ movies (episodes IV - VI), you've got to admit that most of the dialogue is pretty darn corny.


----------



## jackokent

hermi-nomi said:
			
		

> Umm...this isn't a movie line ~ but has everyone seen the last episode of the Eccleston Doctor Who yet? If you have, you surely _know_ the line I'm thinking of ~the Doctor says to Rose ...'I think you...'
> 
> That is the corniest thing I can think of


 
I also remember in that series Dr Who saying something like "stay away from Luton, it's crawling with Darliks"

As for general corny lines "you just don't get it do you" seems to crop up in every film these days.


----------



## Quokka

*Emperor Meiji*: Tell me how he died. 
*Algren*: I will tell you how he lived. 

The Last Samurai- so predictable I beat Tom Cruise to it.


----------



## alex22

Empires crumble, there are no exceptions


----------



## GrownUp

"You speak in riddles, old man."    Elektra, in Elektra. (It is supposed to be corny, though.)


----------



## edott

james woods in diggstowne
says to his boxer
"O.K. he's bigger than you are, he's stonger than you are, he's younger than you are, and he hasn't already fought 20 rounds, but you remember one thing...you are black."


----------



## MilesVorkosigan

I don't know if this qualifies as a line, but really the setting had me LMAO !

*Revenge of the Sith:*

Anankin Skywalker just become Darth Vader:

James Earl Jones Voice (Darth Vader): Padme ...where is Padme ?
Evil Emperor : Don't you remember ? ... you killed her.

* NOW IMAGINE JAMES EARL JONES VOICE and  a really, really, really, really FAKE SOUNDING SCREAM

Darth Vader: NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!

The people in the cinema could NOT understand why I was LMAO .... I hope you do


----------



## Jason_Taverner

cheese but cool as its big trouble in little china

You know what Jack Burton says at a time like this..

Who?

Jack Burton, Me!

awesome with Kurt Russell expressions


----------



## jackokent

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> cheese but cool as its big trouble in little china


 
I seem to remember the end going something like...

"Aren't you going to kiss her goodbye?"

Kurt Russel: "Nope"


----------



## weaveworld

*Who could forget Jack Burton!

I love the movie!

*


----------



## YOSSARIAN

edott said:
			
		

> james woods in diggstowne
> says to his boxer
> "O.K. he's bigger than you are, he's stonger than you are, he's younger than you are, and he hasn't already fought 20 rounds, but you remember one thing...you are black."


 
In the context of that movie, this was the only good line in the film...


----------



## Paige Turner

Arnold Schnauzerdogger from T2:

"I know now why you cry."


----------



## YOSSARIAN

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Arnold Schnauzerdogger from T2:
> 
> "I know now why you cry."


 
I thought that was part of his inauguration speech.


----------



## polymath

Any line that is similar to:
"I hate it when you do that"
"I hate it when you say that"
or "he/she does that", "he/she says that".

Lazy sloppy rubbish. George Lucas used it in episode 2. It's been used in CSI, Angel, Universal Soldier, Xena Warrior Princess and countless places elsewhere. All it means is that the scriptwriter is appallingly bad.
Restrain me and apply the sedative, somebody, because the bees are sniffing around my bonnet again.


----------



## MilesVorkosigan

I can't remember what movie this came from, but the actor was Samuel L. Jackson and the lines just stuck with me 


Co-actor : 
Ah (fecal matter) happens

Jackson : 
(fecal matter) does not just happen ! (fecal matter) takes planning ,effort and attention in order to happen ...so don't tell me (fecal matter) just happens !

(fecal matter) = S H I T


----------



## jackokent

"Rambo, you are not expendible"


----------



## roddglenn

Another couple from Big Trouble in Little China...(fantastic movie!)

Wang Are you ready, Jack?
Jack   I was born ready

Jack   Where are we?
Wang Hell of the Upside-down Sinners!

Eddie Anybody who showed up was going to join Lim Lee in the Hell of Being Cut to Pieces.
Jack  Hell of what?
Eddie Chinese have a lot of hells

And one from another great John Carpenter film...They Live...

I've come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass and I'm all outta bubblegum!


----------



## febutterfly26

From _Flash Gordon _(1980):

"Flash!  Flash, I _love _you!  But we only have 14 hours to save the Earth!"


----------



## Thadlerian

I've always thought this part of Roy Batty's monologue (Blade Runner) was sort of corny:

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate."

It's a famous line, I know, but to me it sounds like just a bunch of stock Sci-Fi terms, sort of cheap. Which is strange, considering every other piece of dialogue in that movie is great.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

roddglennAnd one from another great John Carpenter film...They Live...
 
I've come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass and I'm all outta bubblegum![/quote said:
			
		

> yeah cool didn't they nick that for duke nukem


----------



## pokernut951

The Rock

Cage: Have you ever heard that song Rocketman

Mercinary: I don't listen to soft a** s***

Cage: oh No no..no....I only mention it because, it's you...you're the rocketman.

(Cage hits the button and the rocket blasts right in the mercinary's chest)

This makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## steve12553

True Lies: The head terrorist is hanging by his gunbelt from a rocket on the wing of the plane Ahnald is flying. Ahnald sites throught the damaged hole in the building on the terrorist helicopter. Ahnald says:"Your fired," and launches the rocket. Might have been clever if the pun made any sense. Ahnald had one short line that was worth repeating. It's been all downhill since "I'll be back."


----------



## Esioul

From an anime I was just watching, as this guy steps into a force field he says, 'This feels... corny'. I think that was more due to the odd translation from Japanese.


----------



## alicebandassassin

alway hate any line along then lines of your dieing arnt you when theres blood everywhere and the fact there dieing is so dam obvuse


----------



## ScottSF

I wish I could wish my feelings away but I can't" Anakin

here's a corny line that I really like

"I came here to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I just ran out of bubble gum"  Roddy Piper - They Live


----------



## Void Dragon

ScottSF said:
			
		

> I wish I could wish my feelings away but I can't" Anakin
> 
> here's a corny line that I really like
> 
> "I came here to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I just ran out of bubble gum" Roddy Piper - They Live


 
Hasn't this line been said multiple times before in this topic?


----------



## JohnSnow

Big Trouble in Little China = one of favorite movies!

"We really shook the pillars of heaven didn't we Wang"

"I'm a reasonable man, but I have just experienced some unreasonable things"

I'm gonna tell you something and I don't want to hear act of god or anything"

As far as corny lines go anything from Ah-nold:
He's in the car
I let him go

The best was from Total Recall:

"I don't remember you. I don't remember us. I don't even remember me."
"If I'm not me then who da hell am I?"


But my favorite quote of all time, even though it is corny comes from Army of Darkness:

"You got nothing but jack and sh!t, and jack left town."

Great quote. They made me take that off of my teacher's note page...wonder why?

*snow*


----------



## heron

any film where one character is hanging of a bridge/cliff/building and the other characters shout "hold on" for some reason i always end up shouting at the t.v. after that.


----------



## alicebandassassin

you missed the  i will save you   With the excetion of lethol wepon and crocadile dundee


----------

